# leg band size



## Coops (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi!

What is the best size (inner dimension) leg bnd to use for Capuchin and Rollers?

Second question: solid round or snap on?

Thank you, kindly,

Rudy


----------



## donkey (Apr 10, 2016)

The ones i use on my birds are 7mm. and solid if their young birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This was posted a while back by another member. It was listed on Siegels site.



NPA Plastic Seamless Bands
Size - 7 mm: Archangels, Fantails, Helmets, Nuremberg Larks, Short Face Tumblers, German Owls, Brunner Pouters, Starlings, Suabians, Tipplers, Parlor Tumblers, High Fliers, Clean Legged Toys, Laughers, Valencian Figuritas, Zitterhals, Pheasants, Chinese Nasal Tufts

Size - 8 mm: Racing Homers only

Size - 7 mm: Clean Legged Ancients, Cumulets, Flights, Holle Croppers, Hyacinths, Nuns, Magpie, Miniature Crest, Norwich Croppers, Swifts, Bohemian Pouters, Swing Pouters, Clean Legged Firebacks, Clean Leg Swallows, Srebrniaks, Catalonian Tumblers, Domestic Flights, Steller Pouters

Size - 8 mm: Berliner Tumbler, Antwerp Smerles, Damascenes, Turbits, Coburg Larks, English Owls, Pigmy Pouters, Clean Leg Tumblers, Spanish Pouters, Capuchines, Siliesian Pouters, Hessian Pouters, Chez Bagdads, Doneks, Mookies, Chinese Owls, Oriental Rollers, Jacobins, African Owls, Komorner Tumblers
__________________



Size - 9 mm: Barbs, Dewlaps, Exhibition Homers, Lebanons, Maltese, Lenardos, Polish Lynx, Show Antwerps, Egyptian Swifts

Size - 10 mm: Oriental Frills, Utility Carneau, Kings, Bagdads, Carriers, Florentines, Genuine Homers, Hungarians, English Pouters, Scandaroons, American Show Racers, Old German Croppers, English Show Homers, Dragoons, German Beauty Homers

Size - 10 mm: Feather Leg Ancients, Frillbacks, Muffed Ice, Monks, Priests, Ptarmigans, Moorhead Tumblers, Feather Leg Rollers, Muffed Tumblers, West of England Tumblers

Size - 11 mm: French Mondains, Indian Mondains, Giant Crest, Swiss Mondains, American Giant Homers, Show Carneau, Lahores, Indian Fantails

Size - 10 mm: Show Kings, Strassers, Texan Pioneers

Size - 9 mm: Modenas only

Size - 7 mm: Rollers only

Size - 11 mm: Duchess, Italian Mondians, Shields, Muffed Swallows, Muffed Firebacks, Saxon Whitetails, Bavarian Pouters, Old Dutch Tumblers

Source: http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-bands.html


----------

